# Yellow River Bass 10 Mar 2013



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm just getting my thread ready guys, cuz I'm going out this Sunday and I'm going to sleigh em. I've left my spots on Yellow alone for over a month now and I haven't fought a fish in a month, but come this Sunday....it's on like Donkey Kong. Everyone stay off my river.....it's going to be war


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Boldest jinx ever


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

No such thing as jinxes. Won a tourney before with a banana in the boat and I had no stinkin rabbit's foot


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow!!! That's a bold move. I passed Yellow over the bridge on 87 last week and the water was damn near the road--way over the boat ramp. I saw a guy launching his boat damn near from the entrance near the road. Hopefully the water has gone down. I know you may not fish up river that far, but hope all is well on the river. Good luck...


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

it's dropped almost 5 ft, it'll be fine. I'd rather go to Perdido, but with it a Sunday, I don't want that long ride back home on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm hitting yellow at Milligan in the morning, rivers looking pretty good there. Hopefully the bass will cooperate.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Where is Milligan?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, Yellow was on fire today. Boated 27 I think, could be off a couple. They bit all day from 730 till I left at 4. Watched some 3 pounders come off in stumps, watched bass go after my lure from 10 ft away, seen some racoons fighting that spilled into the river, that was funny. Bass bit craws, trick worms, and creature baits. All bass on plastics, not a one on spinners or cranks. Fished the south end of the rivers. The water is normal and has good clarity, next weekend....it is absoultely going to be on.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

How was the wind and water temps? I think I saw you heading out this morning from the Tom Thumb on 87--I was towing the white Nitro.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeap that was me. wind was horrible but it made the bites. temps at 58 main river ane 60 in cuts


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank... Congrats...


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Where did you launch? From Brown's? If so, how were the divots on the boat ramp? Last time I went there the ramp had big divots in the concrete that made it difficult to pull out. How was it?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't notice them this time, but the water was still a little up due to the tide. Did talk to the owner though and they are talking about creating an annual pass for all people that launch there. They are also considering making that a campground/RV site, which I hope doesn't happen. That boat launch can get pretty full sometimes and those things would take up the parking spots.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Good job! You were right....no jinx!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

What Tournaments do you fish in the area??


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You called it man, nice fish!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pimp-C-Cola said:


> Where is Milligan?


Way up river on yellow just outside crestview. We caught a few, didn't get to fish much sat. morning buddy had to leave early. Caught ours on spinnerbaits...


----------

